# 335d/X5 35d Recall for Torque Limiter Re-Programming



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Just wondering if u guys in the US have been contacted for this re-call, in Canada we started getting calls from our dealer to come in for re-programming of ECU for torque limiter. I dropped my 335d this morning fro this re-call and ad blue top up. 

Anyone had it done yet??

I asked for details and was told that this re-programming will increase throttle response/over all torque band thru the rpm's but will not let engine red line or go to very high rpm's etc.

Anxious to pick up and drive it after the re-program, lets hope it makes it better and not mess it up.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

PLEASE post your work order when you get it back! As far as I have seen, no one in the U.S. has posted about this yet.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> PLEASE post your work order when you get it back! As far as I have seen, no one in the U.S. has posted about this yet.


Will do.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Do these cars go to redline when at WOT in just regular D mode? I thought they did but recently was driving down a back road and went to pass someone then noticed during that what seemed like my tach not going near as high as I remembered. I did not pay close enough attention to where it shifted but at the time it struck me as odd.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think they'd redline in D mode, DS or manual mode yes so in my understanding this re-programming is to re-arrange the torque band and ensure there's no torque close to or around redline or 5k plus rpms. I should have more information tomorrow.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

in for more.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I have yet to hear anything about this from my dealer. If they want me to bring the car in they'll have to do this on the spot as I wait.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

DZLMAN said:


> I don't think they'd redline in D mode, DS or manual mode yes so in my understanding this re-programming is to re-arrange the torque band and ensure there's no torque close to or around redline or 5k plus rpms. I should have more information tomorrow.


Is the dealer still telling you the car will be ready today?


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Please be a Canadian reg. I didn't want my car reflashed last time for less mpg. If they steal my torque too, this car is going to be for sale.


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

I am making an appointment for my winters to go on this week. So when I go in, I will try to get some more info about this recall.


----------



## CrazyINP (Dec 2, 2005)

Just went to my dealer (MA,US) and there is software campaign 0013130200 - B13 04 12, E70 E90 M57 Programing. My dealer was ok for me not getting it this time. They couldn't tell me what is fixing or changing.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I mentioned this on the other forum, but I'll repeat it here for those that don't slum (LOL): that particular code was already known, and doesn't appear to be related to the 'torque recall'. OTOH, since we haven't seen any BMW info on the torque recall, your dealer's info might very well be related. We need to get a look at the paperwork for the torque recall to connect the dots.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> I mentioned this on the other forum, but I'll repeat it here for those that don't slum (LOL): that particular code was already known, and doesn't appear to be related to the 'torque recall'. OTOH, since we haven't seen any BMW info on the torque recall, your dealer's info might very well be related. We need to get a look at the paperwork for the torque recall to connect the dots.


Sorry for delayed response. The car was reflashed the same day. I will try to scan the work order or else post the info from it later today. It might just be me but since the re-flash, the car is smoother, more throttle response and feels a bit more alive/torqy but again not that much different than before. I told the service manager and had him agree that if I felt it stole the torque or messed up the way it felt we'll have to roll back the change/update and he agreed, I have no complaints to report. Also last tank has given at least 50 more kilometers/approx 30 miles.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank you for the update, was getting worried you'd gone AWOL! LOL

It's going to be really interesting to see what this reprogram was - a new recall, or one of the existing recalls.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> Thank you for the update, was getting worried you'd gone AWOL! LOL
> 
> It's going to be really interesting to see what this reprogram was - a new recall, or one of the existing recalls.


 No worries, I'm slow and I like it....lol

Ok so looks like its the same re-flash CrazyINP is talking about, this is what it says on my work order:

" E70 E90 M57Y Program Control Units (torque limitation) RECALL. Performed programming and encoded vehicle including cas."

I'm thinking about taking the car to a dyno and get real torque numbers post re-flash


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

DZLMoose said:


> I am making an appointment for my winters to go on this week. So when I go in, I will try to get some more info about this recall.


If you have your tuned don't let them re-flash!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

i am not falling for another reflash!!!


----------



## DZLMoose (Jun 16, 2012)

DZLMAN said:


> If you have your tuned don't let them re-flash!


I am not tuned yet. So I called my dealer to make an appointment and it turns out this recall has been recalled.

The programming is going to be revised because some of the cars which were programmed are having issues starting.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

WTF a recall on a RECALL!!!! BMW no f'ing way im doing another reflash NOW!!! gracias dzlmoose


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

DZLMoose said:


> I am not tuned yet. So I called my dealer to make an appointment and it turns out this recall has been recalled.
> 
> The programming is going to be revised because some of the cars which were programmed are having issues starting.


WTF: What do I do now? So far have no issues, maybe call BMW Canada. The dealer close to work is BMW Autohaus, that's where I went. Which dealer did you call dzlmoose ?

BTW: Thanks for posting!


----------

